# Gaffers And Skeen Trade



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi lads a while back my self and james did a little trade i got a custom ss and james got him self a one off custom archery arm guard i am prety happy with the trade and i think james is to. i have only had a couple of kills with the ss as the weather round my way has be shocking so i havn't been out alot but i am off out with the lurchers and ss to moz so i will slap a post on hear with pics even if i blank show how the dogs work the squirrels any road hears the pics of what we had to trade. it has tbg on now as i got the bads snaged after tree rats.
i am sure james will ad some pics of him wearing it thanks for looking lads


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Both beautiful peices of craftsman ship !!! 
Brilliant trade and cant wait to see pics of your hunting !!! 
Good luck and shoot true !!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, you guys are both set up in that trade! great work by the both of you!


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks fellas I carnt wait to get back out with it get some good hunting pics hopefully with a tree rat or 2


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work on both counts!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am impressed! Kudos to both of you.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that makes me very excited to see mine


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

I think you will like yorse to mate it should be with you any time now


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Got it yesterday and have been playing around with it in the office, as it's a bit chilly to be out shooting (for Texas anyway) It's a great bit of kit and I can't wait to show it off at the archery range! The little knife is first rate as well, I love the roe deer crown handle. I did swap out the elastic for a piece of leather thong to fasten it up with though. The elastic works great, and is more comfortable, but I think keeping the vintage look complete is worth a little extra adjusting. I'll use the elastic on some more modern ones for the kids, as they are less keen on fiddling with theirs.

Outstanding trade, happy to do another anytime.

Thanks
James


----------

